# worst video game ever



## meh_is_all (Jun 21, 2012)

So I'll just be straightforward, what's the worst game you've ever played?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 21, 2012)

If I'm honest will I get destroyed and start a flame war? Because the worst games I've played are rather well liked and I'm not talking about CoD or any other FPS.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 21, 2012)

Marvel Vs. Capcom 3


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 21, 2012)

meh_is_all said:


> So I'll just be straightforward, what's the worst game you've ever played?



SwordQuest: Fireworld


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 21, 2012)

Call of Cthulu.


----------



## Pine (Jun 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;9Fr8lM68JUE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Fr8lM68JUE[/video]

yes, I have actually played this monstrosity


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 21, 2012)

Some of the arcade "games" on Xbox Live.
Hydlide for the NES.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 21, 2012)

NSFW played this as a kid umm yay for old dos games?

Maybe it was just...terrible and funny.

Oh and this one D: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Beyond


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 21, 2012)

Skyrim


----------



## AeroCollie (Jun 21, 2012)

That's easy, Hour of Victory. Probably the biggest joke of a game ever made


----------



## Fernin (Jun 21, 2012)

I've felt every FF game I've played except 8 and tactics was utterly awful. In the current generation; Command and Conquer 4, Front Mission Evolved, Too Human (was upset about this one, had been looking forward to it), Dark Messiah of Might and Magic, the PC version of Far Cry 2 for fucked up controls, Duke Nukem Forever.


----------



## Zenia (Jun 22, 2012)

Mario's Time Machine.


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 22, 2012)

Worst I've played? EYE divine cybermancy. Pointlessly overcomplicated RPG elements, minimal story that doesn't make sense, dialogue that is stupid and makes no sense, bland visuals, boring weapons, terrible level design, has this air of pretentiousness I just can't fucking stand. It's like it's trying to be Deus Ex, but fails miserably.

Worst ever that I haven't played but is obviously terrible would either be what Pine posted, Big Rigs, or Charlies Angels.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 22, 2012)

Fernin said:


> I've felt every FF game I've played except 8 and tactics was utterly awful.


lol FF8 was more shittier then FF5 and FF9.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 22, 2012)

Aquaman: Battle for Atlantis


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 22, 2012)

Lol, poor aquaman.


----------



## meh_is_all (Jun 22, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Lol, poor aquaman.


Aquaman sucks.


----------



## Jaxinc (Jun 22, 2012)

Thin line between NFS Carbon and Sega GT.... 

Carbon had absurd catch up that made it impossible to win early in the game. EA has always been lazy with AI and just used 'catch up' to make the game more challenging... problem is when you're 10 seconds ahead, take a corner sloppy and suddenly the car you were 10 seconds ahead of blows past doing 400mph... you go wait... wut?(Note that in NFS 7 Underground, AI would do speeds in excess of 400mph to catch up if you were in the lead, and thus the term catch up).

Sega GT was a good arcade/sim cross over, very fun, very competitive... however the learning curve was TOO high and getting your A license(you need a license to progress and drive faster cars) was near impossible, I mean you had to do it PERFECTLY and have ZERO wheel spin... just isn't possible. S license... forget that shit... B license took me 3 days of repeating the same race over and over.... Game WAS fun... just very flawed... License races were 20x harder than normal races with AIs.


----------



## FoxKit (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm voting for Red Steel...
There is no single redeeming quality of that... Um... That... I'm gonna say game? It has game-like elements.


----------



## Schecter (Jun 22, 2012)

The stupid falldown game i made as a semester project for one of my programming classes XP
thats gotta be the worse ive played


----------



## meh_is_all (Jun 22, 2012)

This might sound stupid, but I think the worst game is sonic and all the Mario's.


----------



## Furryjones (Jun 22, 2012)

Worst game ever? Probably for me it was Two Worlds and its sequal, combat was flawed so badly that it looked like you hit your target but it wouldn't register half the hits.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jun 22, 2012)

I think that historically speaking, the general consensus is that this is the worst game known to man. 

The worst I've ever played though was Sniper: Ghost Warrior. 

"Let's make a game about sniping that is completely linear and doesn't allow you to act creatively in any way, shape or form. Also let's have enemies see you from a 300 meters through a 2 inch slit in a fence out of the corner of their eyes."


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 22, 2012)

I haven't played the game, but Battleship looks quite damn awful
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7uwNNLrtJk


----------



## Cain (Jun 22, 2012)

The more recent releases?
APB: Reloaded. I just don't see its appeal. It's like a crappy piece of _something.
_And yeah Sniper: Ghost Warrior was godawful, I thought it'd be fun, because I like those kinds of games, but I was hugely disappointed.


----------



## BRN (Jun 22, 2012)

man do you people even _remember_ Spiderman 1


----------



## Ansitru (Jun 22, 2012)

Dragon Age 2. Copy-paste dungeons, copy-paste environment and bland quests. :C


----------



## DatBadger (Jun 22, 2012)

Vaelarsa said:


> Hydlide for the NES.


Hey, I have that one!  Did not like it either.

Also for NES- Taboo: The Sixth Sense. 
Nevermind that the game had warnings, what adult would want to play this?


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh-- Oh God. 

You've reminded me of Lococommotion.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 22, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> I think that historically speaking, the general consensus is that this is the worst game known to man.



I played it as a kid and yes it's friggen terrible. The only way you could play it was to get rid of half of the obstacles which made it boring.


----------



## Ikrit (Jun 22, 2012)

SIX said:


> man do you people even _remember_ Spiderman 1



is that one one where the ground was replaced by an infinite void?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 22, 2012)

Skyward Sword for all eternity and past it. Can't believe I 100% that piece of *crap* naively hoping it got good. Loathe that abhorrent game. And I hate not all, but the vast majority of JRPG's. Don't really give a damn how popular they are. Persona, FF, Kingdom Hearts (minus BBS), Shadow Hearts, Monster Hunter, and a few others.



Fernin said:


> I've felt every FF game I've played except 8 and tactics was utterly awful.



I'd have to partially agree. I just include the two you excluded in the worst games I've ever played. I can't stand the whole of the FF franchise (except Echoes of Time and Ring of Fate because I was in complete control).


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jun 22, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> is that one one where the ground was replaced by an infinite void?


And Venom was SO COOL!


----------



## BRN (Jun 22, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> is that one one where the ground was replaced by an infinite void?


 
And where you just shot webs up at space, yeah :v


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jun 22, 2012)

It was actually a half decent game. I enjoyed it.


----------



## BRN (Jun 22, 2012)

RedFoxTwo said:


> It was actually a half decent game. I enjoyed it.


Compare it with Spiderman 2, though. :u


also welcome back where the hell did you go imissedyou ah ;_; <33


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 22, 2012)

SIX said:


> Compare it with Spiderman 2, though. :u
> 
> 
> also welcome back where the hell did you go imissedyou ah ;_; <33



That game...what made that game so damn good!?


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 22, 2012)

I would say CoD, but that'd be too obvious, so i'll say something else.

The worst video game i've actually played in my lifetime would have to be _Pariah_ for the Original Xbox. Chances are you've never heard of it, and rightfully so. I remember I got it because they said it'd be like _Halo_. But _Halo_ was good, this was not. The levels were short and boring, the plot may as well have been non-existent, the enemies were mediocre, all the same, none of them fun to fight, the weapons were basically crappy copies of weapons from other games (except for the Plasma Rifle, I kinda liked that), and the mapmaker (yes, there was a mapmaker) was way too restricted and generally crap; and I love most mapmakers, even the ones from the _Far Cry_ games, so that's one hell of an accomplishment. The game's only redeeming factors were the aforementioned plasma rifle, and the fact that you could place enemies on the maps, which amazed me at the time (but then again, this was back before I discovered _TimeSplitters 2_; there you can place actual enemies with actual AI, make your own missions, and still have enough space to spruce up the environment).

Overall, _Pariah_ was a huge disappointment, and comparing it with _Halo_ in the first place is just insulting.


----------



## Hunter (Jun 22, 2012)

worse game that i payd for hmmmm , i would have to say Monday night combat   , the concept was awsom but it's all online.

the cpmpet
iction levle whenr whay up , ballencing was horrible and ppl abused exploits , now the game server is down permenatly ,  i want my 15$ back


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 22, 2012)

the worst game i ever played was one for the ds that was litterally unplaayable becuase it's touchscreen gimmicks, which had no point to be there, wouldn't work right.


----------



## AeroCollie (Jun 22, 2012)

Furryjones said:


> Worst game ever? Probably for me it was Two Worlds and its sequal, combat was flawed so badly that it looked like you hit your target but it wouldn't register half the hits.



It's like Oblivion on steroids! lol I believe that was on the back of Two Worlds.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 22, 2012)

Hunter said:


> worse game that i payd for hmmmm , i would have to say Monday night combat   , the concept was awsom but it's all online.
> 
> the cpmpet
> iction levle whenr whay up , ballencing was horrible and ppl abused exploits , now the game server is down permenatly ,  i want my 15$ back



Because you played on console. It's free on PC and I believe it's an updated patched version. Try that one again. You may like it if your PC can run it.


----------



## Maisuki (Jun 22, 2012)

Sonic and the Secret rings. Too tired to actually think of other games I've played.

Scratch that. I just remembered the one I was trying to remember. I became physically and violently ill trying to play this that I had to quit before finishing the first(maybe it was third? I don't remember well enough ) chapter or whatever it was called.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 22, 2012)

South Park for the N64/PS1.


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jun 22, 2012)

Modern Warfare 3. It was a recommendation from a friend to go and buy it, but it was a waste of money.


----------



## meh_is_all (Jun 23, 2012)

Axlefox81 said:


> Modern Warfare 3. It was a recommendation from a friend to go and buy it, but it was a waste of money.


WTFDYM that game is awesome. :0


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 23, 2012)

Maisuki said:


> Sonic and the Secret rings. Too tired to actually think of other games I've played.
> 
> Scratch that. I just remembered the one I was trying to remember. I became physically and violently ill trying to play this that I had to quit before finishing the first(maybe it was third? I don't remember well enough ) chapter or whatever it was called.



Shit looks fucking awful. 

and Black Knight was worse than Secret Rings. Dear God.


----------



## meh_is_all (Jun 23, 2012)

Maisuki said:


> Sonic and the Secret rings. Too tired to actually think of other games I've played.
> 
> Scratch that. I just remembered the one I was trying to remember. I became physically and violently ill trying to play this that I had to quit before finishing the first(maybe it was third? I don't remember well enough ) chapter or whatever it was called.


Why would you play that?


----------



## Rheumatism (Jun 23, 2012)

AeroCollie said:


> That's easy, Hour of Victory. Probably the biggest joke of a game ever made



I own that game.  That's perfectly tolerable, terrible but tolerable.  If you want shit of shit you'd want Jonathan Kane The Protector or Twin Sector.  What abominations.


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 23, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> Jonathan Kane.



Oh gosh that reminds me

Kane and Lynch 2


----------



## BarlettaX (Jun 23, 2012)

Hm, gotta think.......















Sorry Imperial, but because of your bad streaming, Morenatsu wins the worst game fucking EVER award.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jun 23, 2012)

Cubix race'n robots...obscure, boring, and you can beat the entire story mode in exactly one hour...


----------



## BRN (Jun 23, 2012)

Someone mentioned Twin Sector... I'll give them that.

Adding F.E.A.R 3 to the list for pissing on the franchise.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 23, 2012)

Anyone remember the most overhyped Xbox title that BOMBED like a Fat Man? Advent Rising? Piece of shit. What the Hell were they thinking with that targeting system?

Or worse...Drake of the 99 Dragons?


----------



## AeroCollie (Jun 23, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> I own that game.  That's perfectly tolerable, terrible but tolerable.  If you want shit of shit you'd want Jonathan Kane The Protector or Twin Sector.  What abominations.



I don't know, Hour of victory was pretty bad. It was almost funny to play it, like with throwing grenades as fast as you can pull the trigger.


----------



## Randolph (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm really not sure.

I can't decide which cawadoody game I hate the most. Everything past WaW is just so horribly boring. The games don't really change after that. I guess the "newest" one should always be considered the worst, because it reminds me that people are willing, eager even, to pay for the same interactive movie every year.

I could go on and on, but I know when to stop.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Jun 23, 2012)

I might get abuse from Halo-fags but I'm gonna say it: Halo Wars. Being a person who likes Strategy games I was really exited when I first heard of this coming out, then disappointed when I played it at a friends house. The controls where clunky, the A.I where as dumb as bricks, and there was no real strategy to it because as soon as I got a couple of squads of hunters I steam rolled across the map with minimal casualties. If I want a strategy game, I'd also like it for PC please.


----------



## Randolph (Jun 23, 2012)

Zydrate Junkie said:


> I might get abuse from Halo-fags but I'm gonna say it: Halo Wars. Being a person who likes Strategy games I was really exited when I first heard of this coming out, then disappointed when I played it at a friends house. The controls where clunky, the A.I where as dumb as bricks, and there was no real strategy to it because as soon as I got a couple of squads of hunters I steam rolled across the map with minimal casualties. If I want a strategy game, I'd also like it for PC please.


Halofags hated Halo Wars too.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Zenia said:


> Mario's Time Machine.



I played Mario is Missing!, which is essentially the same thing.  I've played decent educational games before but holy shit this was not one of them.


----------



## Ikrit (Jun 23, 2012)

super mario sunshine
sonic 3D


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Jun 23, 2012)

Resident Evil: Operation Raccoon City
Sonic the hedgehog (2006 version) 
Family Guy The video game


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 23, 2012)

I love how many people are listing *playable* games. 

I think stuff like Desert Bus, Pac-Man for the Atari 2600, Westward Ho, or a good majority of games from the 80s (Before there was anything like quality control...heck, even games that *did* pass the minimum quality control, eg the Nintendo Seal of Quality)


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 23, 2012)

Digitalpotato said:


> I love how many people are listing *playable* games.
> 
> I think stuff like Desert Bus, Pac-Man for the Atari 2600, Westward Ho, or a good majority of games from the 80s (Before there was anything like quality control...heck, even games that *did* pass the minimum quality control, eg the Nintendo Seal of Quality)



Some stuff may be "playable", but doesn't mean what is mentioned is any less of a travesty to the ones who hate...whatever it is they hate.


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 23, 2012)

Randolph said:


> Halofags hated Halo Wars too.



Just ask me.

(I dislike RTS' in general so it's no surprise I didn't like _Halo Wars_).


----------



## meh_is_all (Jun 23, 2012)

JDogTheHellhound said:


> Resident Evil: Operation Raccoon City
> Sonic the hedgehog (2006 version)
> Family Guy The video game


Raccoon city did suck balls.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 24, 2012)

Fans really hate Resident Evil today. I mean, I never liked them, because survival horror is boring to play (except Dead Space IMO) but all I ever hear from fans is how Resident Evil died after 2. What happened?


----------



## meh_is_all (Jun 24, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> Fans really hate Resident Evil today. I mean, I never liked them, because survival horror is boring to play (except Dead Space IMO) but all I ever hear from fans is how Resident Evil died after 2. What happened?


Its cause we got tired of the shitty graphics.


----------



## FoxKit (Jun 24, 2012)

I dunno if I would consider Superman 64 'playable'... 9.9


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jun 24, 2012)

StupidMan 64.


----------



## BRN (Jun 24, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> Fans really hate Resident Evil today. I mean, I never liked them, because survival horror is boring to play (except Dead Space IMO) but all I ever hear from fans is how Resident Evil died after 2. What happened?



Imagine if "28 Years Later" came out, and then "28 Decades Later".


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 24, 2012)

meh_is_all said:


> Its cause we got tired of the shitty graphics.



You're kidding I hope...



SIX said:


> Imagine if "28 Years Later" came out, and then "28 Decades Later".



I'm gonna be frank... I am the absolute dumbest, most idiotic, out of the loop, stupid motherfucker on this site. DX
 Now that that's out of the way, I have no idea what you mean. At all.


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Jun 24, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> Fans really hate Resident Evil today. I mean, I never liked them, because survival horror is boring to play (except Dead Space IMO) but all I ever hear from fans is how Resident Evil died after 2. What happened?



I think the reason why the resident evil games started sucking after 2 is because people got sick of the gameplay style after 3 came out. RE 1,2,3 and Code Veronica all had the same controls where you moved like a tank but, the games scared the crap out of you when you played them because you were not prepared when something happen, there for you panic. After some shitty spin off games, 4 and 5 came out with new controls that made it easy to move but, they were not scary and a lot of fans hated that. It also doesn't help that the style change so much from the first game. Where 1,2,3 and Code Veronica had that horror style to it. 4,5 and some of the spin off titles had a sci-fi style which made it less scary.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 24, 2012)

JDogTheHellhound said:


> I think the reason why the resident evil games started sucking after 2 is because people got sick of the gameplay style after 3 came out. RE 1,2,3 and Code Veronica all had the same controls where you moved like a tank but, the games scared the crap out of you when you played them because you were not prepared when something happen, there for you panic. After some shitty spin off games, 4 and 5 came out with new controls that made it easy to move but, they were not scary and a lot of fans hated that. It also doesn't help that the style change so much from the first game. Where 1,2,3 and Code Veronica had that horror style to it. 4,5 and some of the spin off titles had a sci-fi style which made it less scary.



Seems sensible. I guess that does make sense. I wonder why Sci-Fi isn't really scary. Dead Space was gruesome as fuck, but it wasn't exactly frightening. I do jump every hour or so. I dunno. Only games that could ever give me nightmares growing up were Ocarina of Time and Super Metroid. That was years ago, though.


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Jun 24, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> Only games that could ever give me nightmares growing up were Ocarina of Time and Super Metroid. That was years ago, though.



I now right. I like how some non-horror games are just as scary then real horror games.


----------



## Echo Wolf (Jun 24, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> Fans really hate Resident Evil today. I mean, I never liked them, because survival horror is boring to play (except Dead Space IMO) but all I ever hear from fans is how Resident Evil died after 2. What happened?



Well as a long time fan of the RE series, I started with RE1 on the playstation, I personally think that RE4 was were the game series died. Don't get me wrong it's a good game by its own merit but it completely ruined the survival horror aspect of the game. The entire game you were tripping over ammo and could buy new guns, upgrade your guns to do ridiculous amounts of damage, buy expansions to the inventory and buy a damn RPG, a weapon that was previously reserved for completing the game in a ridiculously fast time. In my opinion they would have been better off doing what RE outbreak did, incorporating a faster style of game play while still keeping it true to the series.

Anyway back on subject I would have to say Action 52 and E.T come to mind but I knew they were crap when I went to play them. For more recent games Superman on the Xbox 360 and Vampire Rain come to mind.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 25, 2012)

BarlettaX said:


> Sorry Imperial, but because of your bad streaming, Morenatsu wins the worst game fucking EVER award.









Yeah, Fuck me for not spending $269 a month for a Premium channel just so one user to watch my stream. 

Also When did visual novels became video games?


----------



## Kaamos (Jun 25, 2012)

Special shout out to Call of Juarez The Cartel. Congraturation. You turned a mediocre first person shooter series into a pile of shit.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 25, 2012)

Ok, I got a mini rant about two seemingly good games that turned to shit.
Trickster Online: You're level 80. Level 85+ enemies can kill you in a few hits even as a Cat, the toughest class. They make you fight a level _150_ boss with *broken* paralysis spamming and one hitters. There are no other quests you can take to get to a decent level. There are no good equip upgrades until level 100. And you cannot fight him in a party like every other boss. And digging sucked. Item drops were less then 5% for later quests.Shame because it wasn't the worst MMO even if it is just the kill x amount of enemies quest game. And the rewards are horrible. You could fight a boss which they are HARD to get to and near impossible to defeat, but they'll give you shit unless you fight them multiple times which takes days unless you fiend. The good items are reserved for levels 180-400.
Yes, the classes are animals. Lots of anime half furs (great art) for those looking for that sort of thing. I still recommend it until you hit 80 UNLESS you have no patience because that game will wear it thin at times even before 80.

Then, there's S4 League. I was hurt when this game went to shit. I literally can't play it anymore. You buy armor and guns, but the idiot developers put time limits on all of it. You have to keep buying crap, and I ran out of money buying the expensive ass armor again before I could renew my guns. So I had no other weapons when they expired and there are no base weapons to at least earn money for better stuff. At least not after the patch that ruined it. Shame, cause that was a great game. 
Again, great anime styling and good music with lots of wall jumping and shit, but poor money management (basically doing what they expect) can render the game impossible to get into a match.



JDogTheHellhound said:


> I now right. I like how some non-horror games are just as scary then real horror games.



I don't know why... Ocarina of Time traumatized me. I'm serious, I would lose hours of sleep because I thought the Armos would get me. o-o
And Crocomire. That fat bitch made me cry as a kid.


----------



## FubidoKlaws (Jun 25, 2012)

I'll put it out there and say Chaos Wars for the PS2.
Now I love RPG's the most out of any genre and this game is basically just that, an RPG, but the layout is a little past below par and the voice acting...
Well let's just say if you YouTube the game you'll probably get a video detailing the US voice actors. 
So overall in my opinion it's a barely playable RPG with voice acting that makes you feel like the developers had a budget of $150.


----------



## Aldino (Jun 25, 2012)

Alone in the Dark for the Xbox 360 it was painfully bad. It hurt to play that pile of crap.


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 25, 2012)

Aldino said:


> Alone in the Dark for the Xbox 360 it was painfully bad. It hurt to play that pile of crap.



But hey, at least it was better than the movie.


----------



## Faustus (Jun 25, 2012)

Revenge of the Sunfish:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mv-GCqAHWXE

-F


----------



## meh_is_all (Jun 25, 2012)

Faustus said:


> Revenge of the Sunfish:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mv-GCqAHWXE-F


WTF?


----------



## JoshPotter52 (Jun 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;Kw083hXeT-s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kw083hXeT-s[/video]


----------



## kylr23 (Jun 26, 2012)

Jurassic park the game


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 26, 2012)

Jare said:


> I'll put it out there and say Chaos Wars for the PS2.
> Now I love RPG's the most out of any genre and this game is basically just that, an RPG, but the layout is a little past below par and the voice acting...
> Well let's just say if you YouTube the game you'll probably get a video detailing the US voice actors.
> So overall in my opinion it's a barely playable RPG with voice acting that makes you feel like the developers had a budget of $150.



They also didn't even get the names right.  

LIke calling Nicolai "Nicola" and Yuri "Uru".  Yeah i know Uru was his name in Japanese, but come on. >.>


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 26, 2012)

Shaq-fu for SNES and Action 52 for the NES.
And Animorphs for the PS1.


----------



## SnowyPenguin (Jun 26, 2012)

Hard Reset for the PC. It tries so hard to be a grown-up version of Serious Sam, but it fails so hard at it.


----------



## jakejynx (Jun 28, 2012)

Home Alone for the NES. But more recently, Fable III and Evil Dead (but like the movies, it's so bad, it's good).


----------



## meh_is_all (Jun 28, 2012)

JoshPotter52 said:


> [video=youtube;Kw083hXeT-s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kw083hXeT-s[/video]


Rofl, I hate spongebob.


----------



## MitchZer0 (Jun 29, 2012)

Minecraft, Fez, Angry Birds- Oh wait, Angry Birds isn't a game.


----------



## meh_is_all (Jun 29, 2012)

MitchZer0 said:


> Minecraft, Fez, Angry Birds- Oh wait, Angry Birds isn't a game.


Gaming apps count as games on this thread.


----------



## MitchZer0 (Jun 29, 2012)

meh_is_all said:


> Gaming apps count as games on this thread.


 But Karnivore89 said it wasn't a game


----------



## BRN (Jun 29, 2012)

I struggle to see how Angry Birds is anything more than a smartly-dressed simulation for making parabolas.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 29, 2012)

I would probably say Mario Party 9, because it just disappointed me a lot, being a big Mario Party fan and have played 2, 4, 5, 6, 7 and 8 myriads of times. But 9 was just totally different and I didn't like the change at all.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 2, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> Special shout out to Call of Juarez The Cartel. Congraturation. You turned a mediocre first person shooter series into a pile of shit.


It deserves a high five for it really.  They turned it into such a pile of shit.  Surely it was what they were aiming for and boy did they succeed.


----------



## BagelCollector (Jul 2, 2012)

Prototype
I _never ever_ say games are bad. But this...


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 2, 2012)

BagelCollector said:


> Prototype
> I _never ever_ say games are bad. But this...



I heard the second was pretty disappointing. What was with the first? I never had interest in it. Just seemed like a bloody version of Venom's story in Ultimate Spiderman.


----------



## Fernin (Jul 2, 2012)

BagelCollector said:


> Prototype
> I _never ever_ say games are bad. But this...



I disagree. The gameplay isn't that great, but the story contains one of the greatest mindfucks in gaming since the Revan reveal.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 2, 2012)

Superman 64.



FoxKit said:


> I'm voting for Red Steel...
> There is no single redeeming quality of that... Um... That... I'm gonna say game? It has game-like elements.



SCOOOOOOOTT, I MIGHT JUST HAVE A NEW GUN FOR YOOOUUU


----------



## Neoi (Jul 3, 2012)

The COD series, just saying...


----------



## KigRatel (Jul 3, 2012)

Fernin said:


> I disagree. The gameplay isn't that great, but the story contains one of the greatest mindfucks in gaming since the Revan reveal.



Ahh, I remember the ol' Revan reveal... speaking of which, the 2nd KoToR looks plainly inferior to the first. Although, this is all based on observation since i've never played the game. (Can anyone who's actually played it back me up here?)


----------



## BRN (Jul 3, 2012)

Does anybody remember _Hugo: Frog Fighter_ for the PSX?


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 3, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> Ahh, I remember the ol' Revan reveal... speaking of which, the 2nd KoToR looks plainly inferior to the first. Although, this is all based on observation since i've never played the game. (Can anyone who's actually played it back me up here?)



I actually liked the second game more than first. To me it felt like what I was doing had more impact on the Republic and the universe than just stopping one guy from getting a doomsday device. The classes felt more varied and useful too and gameplay just felt better. Don't get me wrong, the first game was great, but I just liked the second more. The only major problem is that the ending was rushed, but I blame Lucas Arts for that. 

Granted I haven't played either game in a few years so I don't know what I'd think about them now.


----------



## KigRatel (Jul 3, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> I actually liked the second game more than first. To me it felt like what I was doing had more impact on the Republic and the universe than just stopping one guy from getting a doomsday device. The classes felt more varied and useful too and gameplay just felt better. Don't get me wrong, the first game was great, but I just liked the second more. The only major problem is that the ending was rushed, but I blame Lucas Arts for that.
> 
> Granted I haven't played either game in a few years so I don't know what I'd think about them now.



To each their own, I guess.


----------



## Fernin (Jul 3, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> Ahh, I remember the ol' Revan reveal... speaking of which, the 2nd KoToR looks plainly inferior to the first. Although, this is all based on observation since i've never played the game. (Can anyone who's actually played it back me up here?)



The gameplay is marginally better than the first Kotor, but the story lags behind. It's really a case of alot of missed potential. The Old Republic also basically nullifies or retcons out most of the game, so in Star Wars canon Kotor 2 is largely a "what if".


----------



## Bread (Jul 3, 2012)

MW3 and any other bland cookie cutter modern shooters




CannonFodder said:


> Call of Cthulu.


i
that game was awesome, amazing story based off of a lovecraft story and not to mention the game play was fun. The only people that don't seem to like it have only one reason "DURHHRR YOU CAN'T SHOOT PEOPLE" 
Though I will admit, if you don't like seeing a story unfold then it's probably not for you but playing as a suave, handsome and badass detective who becomes trapped in a town brainwashed by a cult who are all trying to kill him while trying to figure out the mystery behind the cult is flat out amazing.


----------



## MitchZer0 (Jul 4, 2012)

Neoi said:


> The COD series, just saying...


I wouldn't say the whole series, I mean there were some good games in the series, but yeah the series is pretty shitty now


----------



## JMAA (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm going to be sincere, the title of it is self-explanatory for a TV cartoon about fast food, charming. Don't prove me wrong.


----------



## Mademoiselle (Aug 2, 2012)

Cain said:


> The more recent releases?
> APB: Reloaded. I just don't see its appeal. It's like a crappy piece of _something.
> _



Yes, APB Reloaded is just a pile of shit. I think its original version (created by RTW, before Moneyfirst bought it) is even better than now IMO ;-)


----------



## SnowyD (Aug 2, 2012)

Banjo and Kazooie Nuts and Bolts.


----------



## TheDemon (Aug 2, 2012)

Every game that is based off a book/movie, and every game in the Call of Duty series AFTER CoD4


----------



## BarlettaX (Aug 2, 2012)

Any game in the Mass Effect series. *Braces for impact*


----------



## I Am That Is (Aug 2, 2012)

ANy cod game besides the 4th one. 

And almost every movie based video game.


----------



## BarlettaX (Aug 2, 2012)

I Am That Is said:


> ANy cod game besides the 4th one.
> 
> And almost every movie based video game.



C'mon, you gotta admit they put a lot of effort into MW3.


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 2, 2012)

BarlettaX said:


> Any game in the Mass Effect series. *Braces for impact*



See, I don't actually believe you believe that. 

I can see not liking Mass Effect, or not thinking it deserves it's popularity and acclaim, but I flat-out refuse to believe that you would rather be playing this than this, let alone that you believe that E.T is objectively better than one of the most renown video game series of all time.

Pretty much anyone in here siting a AAA game as the worst ever is just wrong, yes, even if it's a steaming pile of macho Clone of Duty bullshit. Nothing, NOTHING can compare to the level of suck that movie tie-ins and shovelware can produce.


----------



## I Am That Is (Aug 2, 2012)

BarlettaX said:


> C'mon, you gotta admit they put a lot of effort into MW3.



http://files.abovetopsecret.com/files/img/vq4fc144b5.jpg


----------



## BarlettaX (Aug 2, 2012)

I Am That Is said:


> http://files.abovetopsecret.com/files/img/vq4fc144b5.jpg



Can't tell if stubborn, or trying to piss me off.


----------



## DoktorGilda (Aug 2, 2012)

Sonic Drift. There's lots of problems with it but why would you put Sonic in a kart WHEN HE ALREADY CAN RUN FASTER THAN THE SPEED OF SOUND


----------



## Spotted_Tiger (Aug 2, 2012)

The Fight Club game was utter shit. 

But non movie games, I will have to say that the Mario and Sonic Olympic games suck.


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 2, 2012)

BarlettaX said:


> Can't tell if stubborn, or trying to piss me off.



You (indirectly) claim that the Mass Effect trilogy is worse than the 8-bit Indiana Jones game, then say that IW "put a lot of effort" into their $60 map-pack. 

Bitch please.


----------



## meh_is_all (Aug 2, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> You (indirectly) claim that the Mass Effect trilogy is worse than the 8-bit Indiana Jones game, then say that IW "put a lot of effort" into their $60 map-pack. Bitch please.


Xd. ME3 did piss me off, way to many holes in the story. And you have to buy all kinds of shit to make the ending make since. Thanks alot EA games.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 2, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> See, I don't actually believe you believe that.
> 
> I can see not liking Mass Effect, or not thinking it deserves it's popularity and acclaim, but I flat-out refuse to believe that you would rather be playing this than this, let alone that you believe that E.T is objectively better than one of the most renown video game series of all time.
> 
> Pretty much anyone in here siting a AAA game as the worst ever is just wrong, yes, even if it's a steaming pile of macho Clone of Duty bullshit. Nothing, NOTHING can compare to the level of suck that movie tie-ins and shovelware can produce.



Some people are probably taking the OP not as "worst game EVER" but "worst game YOU'VE ever played". I'm guilty of this, myself. 
But, still maybe someone actually _would_ play that truck game over Mass Effect. I know I'd at least contemplate it. I hate games that shove story down my throat at every corner like Nintendo with gimmicks and cock stroking. Especially when, in my opinion, the game isn't exactly doing anything different. 
But, I see what your getting at. The OP should be taken literally.


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 2, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> Some people are probably taking the OP not as "worst game EVER" but "worst game YOU'VE ever played". I'm guilty of this, myself.
> But, still maybe someone actually _would_ play that truck game over Mass Effect. I know I'd at least contemplate it. I hate games that shove story down my throat at every corner like Nintendo with gimmicks and cock stroking. Especially when, in my opinion, the game isn't exactly doing anything different.
> But, I see what your getting at. The OP should be taken literally.



Even just picking from games you've played, how have people managed to not play something that, say, their grandmother got them? Or that was in the bargain bin? Or that came bundled with something good? Failing that, how about flash games? I'm sure people have played, at some point, an absolutely fucking terrible flash game. 

Even if you hate story and have a deadly cutscene allergy, Mass Effect is still basically functional, as are the Call of Duty games. That's a lot more than can be said for a shitload of games. I think people are just using "worst game ever" to mean "game that I don't like that most people do," which rustles my jimmies. 



And you clearly haven't played that 18 wheeler game. :v

I have. 

*shudder*


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 2, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> Even just picking from games you've played, how have people managed to not play something that, say, their grandmother got them? Or that was in the bargain bin? Or that came bundled with something good? Failing that, how about flash games? I'm sure people have played, at some point, an absolutely fucking terrible flash game.
> 
> Even if you hate story and have a deadly cutscene allergy, Mass Effect is still basically functional, as are the Call of Duty games. That's a lot more than can be said for a shitload of games. I think people are just using "worst game ever" to mean "game that I don't like that most people do," which rustles my jimmies.
> 
> ...



I tend to hate most popular stuff. Not even out of spite, but because my tastes in games are just ass backwards. I don't like SHIT. Some people probably didn't know about that truck game or many of the horrendous titles available. I sure didn't. So thank you for fucking "enlightening" me, damn you.

I understand though, don't worry. I didn't think to include flash fuc- I mean games, though. If _those_ are to be considered.....Skyward Sword still wins for me. I have my reasons. Don't ask. Don't judge. o-o
But, Mass Effect definitely is way better than that.


----------



## veeno (Aug 2, 2012)

Snakes revenge for the nes,


----------



## MitchZer0 (Aug 3, 2012)

BarlettaX said:


> C'mon, you gotta admit they put a lot of effort into MW3.


[video=youtube;K1I7N_0JR9s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1I7N_0JR9s[/video]


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 3, 2012)

MitchZer0 said:


> [video=youtube;K1I7N_0JR9s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1I7N_0JR9s[/video]



They clearly upgraded the beige.


----------



## BarlettaX (Aug 3, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> You (indirectly) claim that the Mass Effect trilogy is worse than the 8-bit Indiana Jones game, then say that IW "put a lot of effort" into their $60 map-pack.
> 
> Bitch please.



The graphics were almost completely redone, if not based off of MW2, and using the previous title's animations. That shit isn't easy. Gun models and details were redesigned and added, if not based off of MW2. This is what we gamers like to call a "sequel".


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 3, 2012)

BarlettaX said:


> The graphics were almost completely redone, if not based off of MW2, and using the previous title's animations. That shit isn't easy. Gun models and details were redesigned and added, if not based off of MW2. This is what we gamers like to call a "sequel".



Look at that video. They added beige. 

And if they were "completely redone," why the fuck do they look the same? "The guns are a little bit different color and shinier" is not a fucking graphical overhaul. 

You've got... what? A 5 hour campaign that takes place in a linear environment? You want to talk about hard? Try making an open world game. In a linear game you know where the player is coming from, what the game state will be at that time, and what they will try to do. In an open world game, you need to make every environment ready to be used in any way in any order. Oh, and you'll need to make content for hundreds of hours, most of which the average player will just never see, but you need to be prepared for that one asshole who thinks it's funny to set this or that character on fire. 

And then there's voice acting. For a 5 hour campaign you don't need that much, and multiplayer only uses a few repeated clips. How many hours of recording do you think went into recording every possible choice in every conversation in every Mass Effect game? Oh, and don't forget that you need to make unique animation sequences for EVERY ONE OF THOSE CUTSCENES, INCLUDING DETAILED FACIAL ANIMATION. 

And honestly I don't give a fuck if it cost them a bizillion dollars to make those guns more beige, because that's not what matters. What matters is the actual content which CoD games consistantly fail to add. So what? You got some new guns? New textures for the same fucking guns you had last time? Some new maps? New people with funny accents to shoot? How about an overhaul of the combat system as well as graphics and tens of hours of single player content with multiple versions depending on choices? 

Oh wait, that last one was Mass Effect 2.


----------



## BarlettaX (Aug 3, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> Look at that video. They added beige.
> 
> And if they were "completely redone," why the fuck do they look the same? "The guns are a little bit different color and shinier" is not a fucking graphical overhaul.
> 
> ...



Mass Effect is not quite as fast paced as MW3, so it might not appeal to a certain number of gamers. Audio loops are better than listening to hours of conversation for the sole purpose of making Shepard gay, IMO. as for the graphics, I think the new beige was pretty, don't you? And LOOK CLOSELY. The gun models have indeed been tweaked and redone to distinguish between the MW series. The graphics are much better, and the campaign is voice acted very well, IMO. 

IMO, IMO, IMO. It's very important to realize the difference between fact and opinion.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 3, 2012)

BarlettaX said:


> Any game in the Mass Effect series. *Braces for impact*



Dead Space and Halo


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 3, 2012)

BarlettaX said:


> Mass Effect is not quite as fast paced as MW3, so it might not appeal to a certain number of gamers. Audio loops are better than listening to hours of conversation for the sole purpose of making Shepard gay, IMO. as for the graphics, I think the new beige was pretty, don't you? And LOOK CLOSELY. The gun models have indeed been tweaked and redone to distinguish between the MW series. The graphics are much better, and the campaign is voice acted very well, IMO.
> 
> IMO, IMO, IMO. It's very important to realize the difference between fact and opinion.



If you have to "look closely" to tell one game from another, it's probably not a good thing. 

But you are right that certain things are a matter of opinion, and if you had said "I enjoyed MW3 more than Mass Effect" there wouldn't have been much to debate. However, what you said instead was that the Mass Effect series was the worst game ever, and then defended MW3 by saying that they "put effort into it." 

This is horseshit.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 3, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> If you have to "look closely" to tell one game from another, it's probably not a good thing.
> 
> But you are right that certain things are a matter of opinion, and if you had said "I enjoyed MW3 more than Mass Effect" there wouldn't have been much to debate. However, what you said instead was that the Mass Effect series was the worst game ever, and then defended MW3 by saying that they "put effort into it."
> 
> This is horseshit.



It's because Mass Effect has depth to it and some requirement for effort and thought whilst playing it, it's a terrible game, why would you like that, god.


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 3, 2012)

Gibby said:


> It's because Mass Effect has depth to it and some requirement for effort and thought whilst playing it, it's a terrible game, why would you like that, god.



BECAUSE GAY SHEPARD. 

ONLY REASON.


----------



## BarlettaX (Aug 3, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> This is horseshit.



Also, "Semtex!" "Semtex!" "Semtex!" "Sem- AHHH!" is better than "Tango sucka!" "Tango sucka!" any way you might look at it. They upgraded the audio as well. And "Semtex!" is what I wanted to throw at my screen when I had to sit through ME3. Maybe I also yelled "TANGO SUCKA!" because of the annoyance. But whatever.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 3, 2012)

o yea King of Fighters 12, the biggest peice of bullshit atempt for a fighter i have ever played. O and i have played clayfighter 64 and killer instinct, both were so bad it was kind of funny. King of fighters 12 was so bad i felt insulted that such an atrocity would exist.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 3, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> o yea King of Fighters 12, the biggest peice of bullshit atempt for a fighter i have ever played. O and i have played clayfighter 64 and killer instinct, both were so bad it was kind of funny. King of fighters 12 was so bad i felt insulted that such an atrocity would exist.



I heard Street Fighter x Tekken was pretty bad too.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 3, 2012)

it is but mostly cause of all the poor design choices, it's still a decent fighter. It doesn't even come close to being as insultingly bad as king of fighters 12 is.


----------



## meh_is_all (Aug 4, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> BECAUSE GAY SHEPARD.
> 
> ONLY REASON.


I do like gay Shepard, much better then straight Shepard.


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 4, 2012)

Irritating Stick for PS1, bad name, bad game...


----------



## BarlettaX (Aug 4, 2012)

Mars Rover Landing for Kinect Arcade. So... Fucking.... BORING.......


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 4, 2012)

meh_is_all said:


> I do like gay Shepard, much better then straight Shepard.



I accidentally a lesbian Shepard in ME3

There's no way to not end up a lesbo without picking renegade options.


----------



## BarlettaX (Aug 4, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> I accidentally a lesbian Shepard in ME3
> 
> There's no way to not end up a lesbo without picking renegade options.



Um.... Isn't Shepard a guy? Idk I haven't played this series in forever.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 4, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> O and i have played clayfighter 64 and killer instinct, both were so bad it was kind of funny.



...but Killer Instinct was awesome.  So was Killer Instinct 64.

As for ClayFighter 63 and a Third, I enjoyed it.  The stupid stupid AI ruined it because they'd spend the entire match jumping away from you.  It's a fighting game not a hop scotch tournament dammit.


----------



## meh_is_all (Aug 4, 2012)

BarlettaX said:


> Um.... Isn't Shepard a guy? Idk I haven't played this series in forever.



U can be a boy or a girl.


----------



## meh_is_all (Aug 4, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> I accidentally a lesbian Shepard in ME3
> 
> There's no way to not end up a lesbo without picking renegade options.



I established a relationship with that Carlos Guy that flew the drop ship. Murr...
Why is your Spartan a female in halo and u are female me3?


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 4, 2012)

meh_is_all said:


> I established a relationship with that Carlos Guy that flew the drop ship. Murr...
> Why is your Spartan a female in halo and u are female me3?



Obviously I have a femshep, otherwise it would be difficult for her to be a lesbian (or, actually, bisexual. I think she slept with a different person in each game.) 

And I make female characters in most games that let me. Don't really have a good reason why.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 4, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> ...but Killer Instinct was awesome.  So was Killer Instinct 64.
> 
> As for ClayFighter 63 and a Third, I enjoyed it.  The stupid stupid AI ruined it because they'd spend the entire match jumping away from you.  It's a fighting game not a hop scotch tournament dammit.


well i also played a litterally broken version of killer instinct, and clay fighter whatever number was just meh but silly. King of fighters 12 was just miserable and painful to play.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 4, 2012)

Aegis Wing. Can't believe I forgot Aegis Wing. TERRIBLE excuse of a shooter. No wonder it was the only thing Xbox ever made free. And they had the gall to spit that "so fun we had to make it free" through the teeth of their shit eating grins. Just bad all around. Slippery Luigi handling, generic stages, shitty random bullet patterns, awful music (and that is not acceptable for a shooter), bland bosses, stupid weapon system, and was the game meant to played under a microscope? I can hardly see anything! I'd rather play Touhou and that's really saying something coming from me.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 4, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> and clay fighter whatever number was just meh but silly.



Oh no doubt.  It was not a good game.  Even the inclusion of Earthworm Jim and BoogerMan could not save it.  Terrible but it still has some appeal to it.


----------



## meh_is_all (Aug 4, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> Obviously I have a femshep, otherwise it would be difficult for her to be a lesbian (or, actually, bisexual. I think she slept with a different person in each game.)
> 
> And I make female characters in most games that let me. Don't really have a good reason why.


U could be a closet transsexual, thats what firebullet said. Or maybe u want to scare people if they try to hit on u in the lobby.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 4, 2012)

Sonic Heroes


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 4, 2012)

I'd really like to play Sonic Heroes, Sonic Unleashed and that Sonic the Hedgehog (2006-2007) reboot.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 4, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> Oh no doubt.  It was not a good game.  Even the inclusion of Earthworm Jim and BoogerMan could not save it.  Terrible but it still has some appeal to it.



yep unlike KoF12 which had no appeal to it's shittyness.


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 5, 2012)

meh_is_all said:


> U could be a closet transsexual, thats what firebullet said. Or maybe u want to scare people if they try to hit on u in the lobby.



...

Yeah... no. I just find that female characters work better for me in role playing games, and I guess carry that habit over to multiplayer. 

And your friend thought I was a transsexual? What?


----------



## CharlieRetriever (Aug 5, 2012)

Instead of giving a boring answer like E.T. or some crappy iOS game, I'll say the most recent game I rented that made me so pissed, I ripped it out of the console and sent it right back to Gamefly: The new Golden Eye HD remake thingy on PS3.

I cherished Golden Eye on the N64 when I was a kid and was all giddy when I heard this was getting the HD treatment and I had such a huge letdown when i started playing it. It took out all the classic Quake-ish controls in favor of a poor-man's CoD even copying the slo-mo you get when you blast open a day. I didn't want to play another boring ass military shooter, I wanted my wacky, fun Golden-eye. It's not the worst game I ever played by no means, that'd probably be Aquaman (yes I actually played that atrocity at a friends house) but I don't remember being this irate with a game since that stupid mario game that had no Mario and had Luigi talking to Ben Franklin. YEEESH!


----------



## meh_is_all (Aug 5, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> ...
> 
> Yeah... no. I just find that female characters work better for me in role playing games, and I guess carry that habit over to multiplayer.
> 
> And your friend thought I was a transsexual? What?


Yeah, you remember that 11 year old mundane  kid we played with on forge, and he asked u why u had a female character, he sent me a message saying he thought u were a closet tranny. I was rotfapmp.


----------



## AirBoeing (Aug 5, 2012)

That I've played? That would be Sonic '06.

The one game I've never been able to finish due to the game being broken rather than as a result of my relatively mediocre gaming skills.

Goddamn snowboarding hedgehogs and creepy human-hedgehog inter-species "romance".


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 5, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> I'd really like to play Sonic Heroes, Sonic Unleashed and that Sonic the Hedgehog (2006-2007) reboot.



Sonic Heroes: Take it as you will game. I found it average.
Sonic Unleashed: Love or hate. I loved it thoroughly 
Sonic 06: .......



AirBoeing said:


> That I've played? That would be Sonic '06.
> 
> The one game I've never been able to finish due to the game being broken rather than as a result of my relatively mediocre gaming skills.
> 
> Goddamn snowboarding hedgehogs and creepy human-hedgehog inter-species "romance".



Blaze, the ONLY fun part about that game. Her segments actually didn't feel broken. And the romance didn't get me as much as how serious the game took itself. It was so...ugh.


----------



## Ames (Aug 7, 2012)

Skifree

fuck that fat white bastard

seriously


----------



## Indigo-Mew (Aug 7, 2012)

Sewer shark on the Sega/Mega CD I have a huge hate for this game for some reason.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 8, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> yep unlike KoF12 which had no appeal to it's shittyness.


Most non-dream match games were like that.


----------

